# Group in Glasgow



## missmeet (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey everyone.

I used to suffer from social anxiety, I woundt answer the door, go to new things, I still dont relish answering the phone but all in all I'm very well.

I have a friend who learned a form of therapy called NLP to help his girlfriend through social anxiety and we are now starting a meetup.com group.

Have many of you been to support groups? What do you gain from them? How do you get yourself along when you are so nervous?


----------



## missmeet (Oct 8, 2009)

Our meet, Thursday, 7pm, Glasgow

You can look forward to: 
Different techniques to rid yourself of anxiety forever. Positive Self image, how to achieve and easily maintain a positive self image. How to believe in yourself when you never thought it was possible. We will go through some simple exercises to achieve this.
Our experts will tackle communication, how to make small talk, how communication works and the most important bits that you need to know about.
Rapport, its importance in communication and relationship building. How to effortlessly be in rapport with anyone, to read situations better, be comfortable in conversations and make others feel comfortable.


People who can see themselves coming along can message me and I will give all the details and the link to the site

See all you lovely shy people soon


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm in the meetup group it's me David I'll be there.


----------

